# PSE or Hoyt?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I went and shot the PSE Prophesy and I wasn't to impressed compared to the Hoyt faktor but I know it is in a different class.
They didn't have the PSE full throttle which is what I'm considering because of its speed.

Any of you shot the full throttle? Do you know who has them that I can go shoot it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

hoghunter011583 said:


> So I went and shot the PSE Prophesy and I wasn't to impressed compared to the Hoyt faktor but I know it is in a different class.
> They didn't have the PSE full throttle which is what I'm considering because of its speed.
> 
> Any of you shot the full throttle? Do you know who has them that I can go shoot it?
> ...


Can't speak for the full throttle, but when I was looking for/buying a bow last year, I didn't care for the feel of the PSE bows. That said, each individual is different.

I felt like the hoyt had a smooth draw and was comfortable to shoot too. That Faktor is a sweet bow. If I was buying a bow this year that's what I would buy.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

neither, buy a Bowtech :grin:,
if I was forced to choose between those two it would definitely be Hoyt


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I shot some bowtechs and didn't care for them as much as the Hoyt


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't shot the Full Throttle, but I have an Evo, which I think is the predecessor, and it's a great shooting bow. It has a good draw cycle for a speed bow, nice valley, and real accurate. 
But, like was mentioned earlier, each person has a different feel or likes and dislikes. You just need to go shoot them and see for yourself. I'm not sure where you can go compare them side by side, but that would be the best idea. 
If you are in Northern Utah, Lance at top of Utah Archery should have the Full Throttle. Maybe take a drive and hit Wilde Arrow to shoot the Hoyt, then go to Logan and shoot the Throttle.
Quality wise, I think either one is great. Any of the top brands make good quality bows and all have good warranties.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks I'll call first and make sure he has it!!


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should throw a Prime in the mix. The accuracy is impressive.
I'd have a hard time picking between a HOYT and a top end PSE. I used to hate PSE until I shot the EVO. The top line PSEs shoot a lot better then the lower models. Like someone said earlier everyone is different.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Redman82 said:


> You should throw a Prime in the mix. The accuracy is impressive.
> I'd have a hard time picking between a HOYT and a top end PSE. I used to hate PSE until I shot the EVO. The top line PSEs shoot a lot better then the lower models. Like someone said earlier everyone is different.


I shot some primes and they were the only ones that compared to Hoyt, but the balance wasn't as good, the draw was great and the bow felt great, but that hoyt was like butter ( to me).


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 hoghunter. Used to have a Prime Shift and now have Spyder. To me, no comparison. I like Hoyt better. Picked up a Vector 32 as a backup when I went to NE and now need to peddle the Vector for a second Spyder or prefer the Faktor. Take your time choosing and think long term investment.


----------

